# Capital letters



## Mr Phoebus (9 Nov 2008)

You can't use them when "quoting" someone's post.
Acronyms just revert to lower case.


----------



## Shaun (9 Nov 2008)

Mr Phoebus said:


> You can't use them when "quoting" someone's post.
> Acronyms just revert to LOWER CASE.



Do you mean if you edit the actual quote itself?

Let me try changing _lower case_ in your quote upper case text ...

.... hmmm, okay can you give me an example?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Mr Phoebus (9 Nov 2008)

Hi Shaun.

Although I typed capital letters, when I submitted it, it automatically reverts to lower case.
Example post via link below:
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=467604&postcount=3

It's in Cafe/ Cute Alert!!!!!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (9 Nov 2008)

mr phoebus said:


> hi shaun.
> 
> Although i typed capital letters, when i submitted it, it automatically reverts to lower case.
> Example post via link below:
> ...



big letters please. THESE ALL SHOULD BE CAPITALISED.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (9 Nov 2008)

> big letters please.


They were originally typed in Caps, then the "preview" was hit.
Ah, if you hit "preview" then they jump to lowercase.


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2008)

Okay, I see it now .... strange! 

I'll consult the mega-thick technical manual to see what's wrong.
<secretly cries for help on the vBulletin forums!!!>

I'll be right back with the answer in a jiffy ....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Nov 2008)

maybe i've started something


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2008)

TEST REMOVAL OF "SHOUTING" SETTING IN vB?

BINGO!!

Well, looks like that's sorted it ... <downright lie> stayed up all night to figure that out too </downright lie>


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2008)

YOU WATCH, EVERYBODY WILL START SHOUTING NOW !!!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (10 Nov 2008)

Admin said:


> TEST REMOVAL OF "SHOUTING" SETTING IN vB?
> 
> BINGO!!
> 
> Well, looks like that's sorted it ... <downright lie> stayed up all night to figure that out too </downright lie>



This had totally slipped my mind. 

Thanks Shaun.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Nov 2008)

down with capitalism


----------

